# Desperate - is it even IBS ? :-(



## 52747 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi. I was diagnosed with IBS late last year, with the doctor admitting he didn't really know what was wrong so putting it down to that.

I have frequent bouts of crippling stomach pain (always behind my belly button)
and always lasting around 5 hours. This is accompanied by vomiting or nausea, and I always feel nauseous and unable to eat the day after the pain occurs.

I've read online that IBS doesn't involve vomiting. My GP.says it does. Who is right ?

I've lost 2.5 stone since May because I either can't eat or am scared to eat.

I'm really tired of being ill :-(


----------



## 52747 (Sep 10, 2018)

He told me it could be hepatic flexure syndrome (which showed up on a Google search as IBS), but when I asked where the pain was if you had this, it's NOT where I get pain.


----------

